# Risk of birth defects 4 times higher in women with bicornuate uterus



## heartmama (Nov 27, 2001)

http://pediatrics.aappublications.or...full/101/4/e10

I read this today and it just made me so sad. I have this condition.


----------



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

I know a woman with this condition who has two perfectly healthy children after two healthy pregnancies. She did have to do IFV- but she was in her late 30s when she had them so that may have been a factor too. I wish you a happy, safe journey in building your family!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I know this is just one person's story but maybe it will help you feel better









During my pregnancy with ds I had 3 ultrasounds (one at about 4 weeks, one at 7 or 8 weeks and one at 20 weeks). NONE of them showed anything abnormal. DS was carried to term (born at 39 weeks exactly but was kicked out due to pre-e). He had none of the birth defects mentioned in this article.

Fastforward about 4 years. Different state, different doctors. I had an IUD inserted. Due to issues with it I decided to have it removed about 2 months later. Doctor couldn't find it. Sent me for an u/s where the tech mentions that I have a "double uterus". That was news to me! LOL! This article talks about bicornuate uterus, which is slightly different in the shape (bicornuate is more heart shaped, from what I understand, whereas uterus didelphis is the double uterus).

While it does say the risks are slightly higher, that doesn't mean it will happen to you







Think positive


----------

